# [KDE 4]     la nouvelle version qui utilise QT4

## loopx

Bonjour, ben voilà, KDE 4 est sorti pour le grand public ...

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/40230-kde-4-release-candidate-1-plasma-oxygen.htm

Alors, j'ouvre un new thread spécial news KDE 4   :Laughing: 

je me demande quand il sera dispo dans le portage en instable ...   histoire que je puisse l'emerger   :Cool: 

Si quelqu'un l'a déjà, qu'il n'hésite pas à nous donner son expérience en retour   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Une RC ce n'est pas encore grand public  :Wink:  Et même la version 4.0 finale ne le sera pas de toute façon, car pas très utilisable, trop incomplète. Faudra plutôt attendre la 4.1 ou 4.2.

Et pour l'emerger : layman -a kde  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Une RC ce n'est pas encore grand public  Et même la version 4.0 finale ne le sera pas de toute façon, car pas très utilisable, trop incomplète. Faudra plutôt attendre la 4.1 ou 4.2.
> 
> Et pour l'emerger : layman -a kde 

 

Bah, ça tourne quand meme plutôt pas mal.

Y a Plasma qui est carrément pas mature (d'ailleur, si il a été freezé 2 bons moins après le reste de kde, c'est pas pour rien  :Wink: ), mais pour le reste ça tourne bien.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai juste un problème avec amarok et juk qui ne veulent rien savoir, pour le reste c'est pas mal.

@guilc, tu arrives à écouter de la musique sous Kde4?

----------

## loopx

Ouais, il y a un changement niveau son .... je me demande ce que ca va changer ...

----------

## kwenspc

KDE4 ou "Never ending st...development".

ok --> []

----------

## titoucha

C'est un peu vrai mais il faut aussi voir le nombre de changement introduit avec kde4

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est un peu vrai mais il faut aussi voir le nombre de changement introduit avec kde4

 

Le passage de Qt3 à Qt4? avec un peu de chance ils vont pouvoir direct passer au recodage en Qt5  :Laughing: 

Bon ok je critique. Mais là où avant kde passait pour être en avance, là le projet est clairement à la traîne (et non je ne troll pas, je n'ai pas dit non plus qu'ils n'apportait plus rien)

----------

## Temet

J'ai posé y a ptet un mois la question à Aaron Seigo justement sur Qt5.

Je crois qu'il m'a dit que la version 5 n'était pas prévue avant 2012 et que l'API ne serait pas si différente de la 4  :Wink: 

Faut dire qu'ils n'arrêtent pas de l'améliorer la 4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## orgoz

Je suis actuellement sous KDE4, la version SVN. Perso, je trouve que c'est attrayant et que ca semble bien parti. Majoritairement utilisateur de gnome ou xfce, je suis plutot séduit par ce nouveau KDE.

----------

## Temet

Click me!

----------

## loopx

ben perso, jvais tester l'avanture  :Smile: 

jviens de faire un tit layman ...

```
loop loopx # emerge -pv kde

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 *

 *   '/usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass'

 *

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-3.5.8  USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

?????

----------

## titoucha

Ca fait depuis hiers que j'ai des problèmes de stabilité avec plasma.

PS: je suis en svn.

Edit: la sortie en stable est repoussée au 11 janvier http://dot.kde.org/1196525703/

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Click me!

 

Non mais non,

je ne veux plus attendre moi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

De toute manière le 4.0 sera quasi inutilisable.

Il sera là pour permettre aux gens d'y programmer leurs applis.

Vivement le 4.1 \o/

----------

## SnowBear

 *Temet wrote:*   

> De toute manière le 4.0 sera quasi inutilisable.
> 
> Il sera là pour permettre aux gens d'y programmer leurs applis.
> 
> Vivement le 4.1 \o/

 

Mais ! 

t'as pas fini de me saper le moral dès le lundi matin toi   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Bah... euh, j'ai écrit "quasi"  :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Salut, 

Si vous voulez filer un coup de main pour les dernières améliorations avant la release de la 4.0 (ou juste jeter un petit coup d'oeil), il faut utiliser les bonnes sources (et faire beaucoup de compil !) pour ne pas faire de rapport de bugs sur des choses déjà corrigées ou non pertinentes. Comme tout ça évolue très vite, un petit malin à eu l'idée de proposer une image qemu de sa kde4-toujours-à-jour. Si vous n'avez pas qemu, je vous conseille plutôt d'installer VirtualBox et de télécharger l'image vbi ici. J'ai galéré comme pas possible avec qemu : il faut un gcc-3 mais le 3.4 fait des erreurs à la compil de qemu-softmmu et le 3.3 me fait des erreurs quand j'essaye de l'emerger. Tout va bien avec VirtualBox (j'ai installé la version binaire).

Donc, si vous voulez juste jeter un coup d'oeil aux dernières nouveautés KDE ou remplir quelques rapports de bug au moment où les devs ont besoin de retour utilisateurs, n'hésitez pas ! C'est rapide, pas besoin de graver un cd, d'emerger des tonnes de packages, juste 800 Mo à télécharger avec un torrent. Amusez-vous bien !

----------

## orgoz

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ca fait depuis hiers que j'ai des problèmes de stabilité avec plasma.
> 
> PS: je suis en svn.
> 
> Edit: la sortie en stable est repoussée au 11 janvier http://dot.kde.org/1196525703/

 

Tout pareil, autant j'étais sous KDE4 depuis 2 jours à temps plein... autant là je suis revenu sous gnome parce que ca plantait à tout va !

Tant pis, on rééessayera plus tard  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

En ce moment j'ai plusieurs paquets qui ne compile plus, je ne sais pas si comme affirmait quelqu'un sur le forum anglais, les débuts de semaines les programmes sont moins stables que les fins de semaine. Mais pour l'instant c'est le cas.   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Bon après recompilation j'ai retrouvé une bonne stabilité, il n'y a plus que les paquets plasma-extras, koffice et kde-l10n qui sont pas bons.

----------

## loopx

Chez moi, ca compile  :Smile: 

vite que je le test :p

Sinon, personne ne sais quoi faire pour mon erreur plus haut ??? (qui n'en est pas une ..)

----------

## titoucha

Si c'est pour le message d'avertissement, il te suffit de mettre PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" dans le fichier /etc/make.conf pour qu'elle disparaisse.

----------

## loopx

ouais oki lol, mais bon, ca ne changera rien ... juste cacher l'erreur   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas une erreur mais un avertissement  :Wink:  Qui te dit que l'overlay kde4 modifie l'eclass de kde, et ya rien à y faire, c'est parfaitement normal  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

ah oki   :Cool: 

Voilà, j'ai fini de compiler KDE ... fin, presque ... y a kde-utils qui foire ... mais bon, pas résister, je suis déjà sous KDE4   :Rolling Eyes: 

et merci à KDM de permettre de switcher du 3.5 à la version SVN   :Smile: 

J'ai un little problem ... Genre, j'ai l'impression que j'ai 2 KDE qui tourne .... fin, j'ai la barre des taches du 4 qui est en bas, et juste dessus, il y a la barre des taches de la 3.5   :Laughing:      je pense pas que c'est normal ...

Sinon, c'est boooooo le new kde  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai testé KDE4LIVE et je l'ai trouvé hyper moche.

Le kicker (certes temporaire) est à vomir, et celui à venir n'est guère mieux. 

J'espère sincèrement qu'ils ne pensent pas laisser le "truc" de configuration de plasma dans le coin en haut à droite, ce serait le comble du mauvais gout (putain, un clic droit sur le bural, "configurer plasma" ... merde, spa la mort).

Sinon, Kickoff devrait dégager dès KDE 4.1 pour Raptor il me semble, ça ne devrait pas pouvoir être pire au niveau ergonomie.

Enfin bref, j'attends beaucoup de KDE 4.1, parce que le 4.0, j'y crois absolument pas.

PS : et tout le monde sait que je suis pourtant un KDEiste convaincu de la première heure (j'ai utilisé KDE 1 et 2, oui Monsieur, oui Madame  :Laughing: )

PS 2 : contrairement à ce que peut laisser penser le message, je crois beaucoup en KDE 4 (Phonon, Plasma, tout ça). Je trouve simplement l'état actuel inutilisable et affreusement laid (ça fait très Vista-like quand même...).

----------

## loopx

Bon bah, sinon, à part ca :

- c'est pas très rapide (lags du pointer par moment)

- xine ne sais plus lire les vidéo (brouillée)

- lorsque je lance noatun (ptet pour la 3.5) et que je le ferme, il continue à jouer le son ...

- j'ai des icones en "?" à la place d'une image correct dans le Kmenu

- j'ai 2 barres des taches   :Laughing: 

- les Widgets bugs à crever ... plein de bugs d'affichage sur plasma ...

tiens au fait, j'ai pas amarok 2.0 avec kde4 ... faut surement le démasquer ...

----------

## Temet

Ou attendre, je te rappelle que c'est pas la version finale, elle n'est pas censée être utilisable  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour ne pas avoir cette impression de deux kde, il faut créer un répertoire .kde-3.5 et un .kde-svn ensuite tu crées un lien symbolique .kde sur celui que tu veux utiliser, comme ça les deux kde ont chacun un répertoire de configuration.

----------

## anigel

Allez, un petit rappel pour le plaisir  :Wink: .

----------

## Temet

Ah, je l'avais oublié celui là  :Very Happy: 

Bah j'avais sous estimé car la version de KDE 4.1 est prévue après l'été 2008 ^^

Par contre pour Qt5, j'avais écrit une counerie (j'ai demandé à Aaron après en fait).  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ah oki  
> 
> Voilà, j'ai fini de compiler KDE ... fin, presque ... y a kde-utils qui foire ... mais bon, pas résister, je suis déjà sous KDE4  
> 
> et merci à KDM de permettre de switcher du 3.5 à la version SVN  
> ...

 

Arf, fait gaffe ca va te flinguer tes fichiers de conf   :Confused: 

Le plus simple est d'utiliser un nouvel utilisateur ou plus chian tmais qui marche utilisé la solution des lien symbolique proposé plus haut  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad2

J'ai surtout été surpris de voir qu'on ne pouvait pas mettre la "barre des tâches" en haut.

C'est complètement stupide, la seule raison qu'elle soit en bas c'est pour faire "comme windows", et la seule raison qu'elle soit en bas par défaut sous windows, c'est parce que M$ est incapable d'empécher les applis mal foutues de s'ouvrir en dessous... Si ça ne change pas, je resterai sous kde3

Pour le reste, ça merde quand même beaucoup pour une rc1 : curseur de la souris qui rame, point d'interrogation à la place de beaucoup d'icônes, pas de son, kde-l10n qui ne s'émerge pas correctement, etc (le tout avec un utilisateur créé rien que pour kde4).

----------

## Temet

Ah, moi le son je l'avais, j'ai changé un param dans Phonon ^^

----------

## loopx

moi aussi j'ai du son ^^   et rien changé pourtant...

sinon, pour les configs de kde3.5, pas de problème, j'avais prévu le coup et j'ai sauvegardé le tout  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à faire tourner Amarok, car quand je le lance je tombe sur ce message: 

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amarokmf6.png[/url]

----------

## titoucha

Malheureusement j'ai la même chose   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## loopx

Rah, ca fait 2 jours que je bloque sur le dernier packet  :Sad: 

```
Building CXX object superkaramba/skapplet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_skapplet.dir/plasma_applet_skapplet_automoc.o

[ 98%] Building CXX object superkaramba/skapplet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_skapplet.dir/skapplet.o

Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/liboktetapart.so

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/kmilo/kmilod/defaultwidget.cpp: In constructor 'DefaultWidget::DefaultWidget(QWidget*, const char*, Qt::WindowFlags)':

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/kmilo/kmilod/defaultwidget.cpp:12: attention : '__base_ctor ' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qwidget.h:216)

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kded_kmilod.so

[ 98%] Built target oktetapart

[ 98%] Building CXX object superkaramba/skapplet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_skapplet.dir/moc_skappletadaptor.o

[ 98%] Built target kbytearrayedit

[ 98%] Building CXX object superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba-bin.dir/karambaapp.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skappletadaptor.h:37,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skapplet.cpp:22:

/usr/kde/svn/include/plasma/widgets/widget.h:259: attention : 'virtual void Plasma::Widget::paint(QPainter*, const QStyleOptionGraphicsItem*, QWidget*)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skwidgetadaptor.h:160: attention :   by 'void Skip::SvgAdaptor::paint(Skip::Painter*, const QPointF&, const QString&)'

[ 98%] Building CXX object superkaramba/skapplet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_skapplet.dir/moc_skwidgetadaptor.o

[ 98%] Built target kded_kmilod

[100%] Building CXX object superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba-bin.dir/themesdlg.o

[100%] Building CXX object superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba-bin.dir/themewidget.o

In file included from /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/main.cpp:39:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:29: erreur: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:30: erreur: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:31: erreur: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:32: erreur: 'XID' does not name a type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/main.cpp:39:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:47: erreur: 'PictFormat' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:69: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:100: erreur: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:108: erreur: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:116: erreur: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:240: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:249: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:255: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:263: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:268: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:273: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:278: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:279: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:280: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:290: erreur: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:293: erreur: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:297: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:301: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:302: erreur: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:310: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:311: erreur: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:317: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:318: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:320: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:331: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:332: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:334: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:345: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:346: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:348: erreur: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:359: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:360: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:372: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:373: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:385: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:386: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:398: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:408: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:416: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:417: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:427: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:428: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:438: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:439: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:449: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:450: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:460: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:461: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:477: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:486: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:499: erreur: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:505: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:508: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:514: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:520: erreur: 'Picture' does not name a type

distcc[17652] ERROR: compile /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/main.cpp on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba-bin.dir/main.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/kmilo_kvaio.so

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/skapplet/../../../kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skappletadaptor.h:37,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/skapplet/moc_skappletadaptor.cxx:10:

/usr/kde/svn/include/plasma/widgets/widget.h:259: attention : 'virtual void Plasma::Widget::paint(QPainter*, const QStyleOptionGraphicsItem*, QWidget*)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/skapplet/../../../kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skwidgetadaptor.h:160: attention :   by 'void Skip::SvgAdaptor::paint(Skip::Painter*, const QPointF&, const QString&)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/skapplet/moc_skwidgetadaptor.cxx:10:

/usr/kde/svn/include/plasma/widgets/widget.h:259: attention : 'virtual void Plasma::Widget::paint(QPainter*, const QStyleOptionGraphicsItem*, QWidget*)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/skapplet/../../../kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/skapplet/skwidgetadaptor.h:160: attention :   by 'void Skip::SvgAdaptor::paint(Skip::Painter*, const QPointF&, const QString&)'

Linking CXX shared module ../../lib/plasma_applet_skapplet.so

[100%] Built target kmilo_asus

[100%] Built target plasma_applet_skapplet

[100%] Built target kmilo_kvaio

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/src/ui_themes_layout.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/themesdlg.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/karambaapp.cpp:17:

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtableview.h:167: attention : 'virtual void QTableView::selectionChanged(const QItemSelection&, const QItemSelection&)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/kwidgetlistbox.h:67: attention :   by 'void KWidgetListbox::selectionChanged(int, int)'

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils_build/superkaramba/src/ui_themes_layout.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/themesdlg.h:26,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/themesdlg.cpp:20:

/usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qtableview.h:167: attention : 'virtual void QTableView::selectionChanged(const QItemSelection&, const QItemSelection&)' was hidden

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/work/kdeutils-9999.4/superkaramba/src/kwidgetlistbox.h:67: attention :   by 'void KWidgetListbox::selectionChanged(int, int)'

make[1]: *** [superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba-bin.dir/all] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

[100%] Built target kgpg

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3128:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2270:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2326:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  824:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kde/eclass/kde4svn.eclass

```

quand meme, ca plante à 100%   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Essaye en enlevant le USE python, chez moi ça a passé comme ça.

----------

## titoucha

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à faire tourner Amarok, car quand je le lance je tombe sur ce message: 

 

Pour ne plus avoir ce message utilise l'ebuild de ce dépot git http://bandi.homelinux.com/gitweb/

----------

## Temet

Bon, plusieurs mauvaises nouvelles...

Commençons par celles dont vous vous foutez royalement:

- j'ai laissé un commentaire sur le blog de Aaron Seigo pour lui poser une question... en gros : "Dites, le truc en haut à droite pour configurer plasma... je pensais que c'était là pour les versions Bêta, un truc temporaire... ça ne va pas rester quand même???". Je lui dis que y a d'autres moyens plus discrets, genre un clic droit et une option. Il me répond que comme ça c'est plus visible pour les noobs.

Je lui réponds alors que c'est bien mignon, mais que les devs devraient ptet considérer que les premiers utilisateurs de KDE 4 seront très majoritairement des utilisateurs de KDE 3. Que personnellement, je n'accepte aucune icone sur mon bureau et que je ne pouvais accepter que cette zone ne soit désactivable/masquable (ndm: tout ce que tu veux pour qu'on puisse ne pas la voir quoi); que j'ai été utilisateur de KDE 1, 2 et 3 mais que jamais je n'installerai KDE 4 si on me forçait à défigurer mon desktop.

Sa réponse à été en gros : ok, casse toi.

- un mec avant moi avait demandé si le changement de desk via la molette sur le bureau allait être réintroduit dans KDE 4 (il ne l'est sans doute pas dans la RC1 donc). Il a eu le droit à une réponse du style : "C'est pas utile, osef". J'ai quand même soutenu le mec en disant que c'était tellement pas utile que je m'en servais tous les jours...

Bref, moi qui admirais beaucoup Aaron Seigo, bah c'est du passé.

Si vous êtes habitués à pouvoir personnaliser votre KDE, préparez les oeillères, un KDE apple-like se prépare...

Les news moins perso : je suis allé à l'install party de Fedora (je connais pas mal de Fedoreux) et j'ai discuté avec un mec qui connaît personnellement un développeur de KDE. Il m'a dit que la sortie de KDE était repoussée au 28 Janvier. Je lui dis que c'est pas possible car il y a la cérémonie en grandes pompes chez Google avant. Bah pourtant c'étaient les infos qu'il a eues. Le dev de KDE lui aurait expliqué que le retard serait dû à UN dev qui n'aurait rien codé de ce qu'il devait faire en disant "si si, c'est bon, je m'en occupe" et que le reste des devs serait bien remonté contre lui.

Voilà. Après des retards cumulés, la personnalisation qui semble frôler le zéro et le "rien à foutre des avis des users", je suis personnellement assez vénère ce soir.

----------

## titoucha

Contrairement à toi le truc dans le coin droit ne me dérange pas, par contre le style de réponse qui t'as été faites me fout plutôt les boules, ton développeur fait son programme que pour lui il s'en fout des utilisateurs   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kaworu

oulala, moi qui aime également un bureau sans aucune icônes ET utilise le changement de bureau avec la molette de la souris, chuis pas près de passer à KDE4. snif !  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à faire tourner Amarok, car quand je le lance je tombe sur ce message:  
> 
> Pour ne plus avoir ce message utilise l'ebuild de ce dépot git http://bandi.homelinux.com/gitweb/

 Chez toi cette solution marche ?

Car toujours pareil  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui, mais j'utilises aussi un fichier dans /etc/env.d/ pour Kde4 et ainsi définir un environnement, par contre avec cette méthode je ne sais pas si je peux revenir facilement à la version 3.5 vu que depuis deux semaines je ne suis plus que sous kde4.

----------

## gbetous

On peut toujours espérer en se disant que quelque module add-on plugin ajoutera les qques fonctionnalités manquantes... mais je suis aussi plutot étonné d'un tel comportement   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Y a eu un autre com hier :

 *Quote:*   

> Chani said... 
> 
> Temet: you'd refuse to use kde4 because of that one little icon in the corner?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Pour pas faire le râleur, j'ai répondu à cette personne en privé par mail  :Wink: 

Ce qui m'étonne dans l'histoire, c'est que ça les étonne que des utilisateurs ne veulent pas de la zone blanche en quart de cercle qui polluent leur bureau.  :Shocked: 

----------

## boozo

Faut leur dire que Gentoo oblige, la seule chose qu'on veut : c'est pouvoir faire c'qu'on veut ! C'est non négociable ! ^^

C'est vrai que quand on y a goûté...à cette "liberté"... on a toutes les peines du monde a accepter qu'une chose aussi minime soit-elle nous empèche de tourner en rond  tranquillou    :Mr. Green: 

Bref, on revient plus en arrière, on change s'il faut ; et quoi qu'il en coûte.

Je sens que e17 m'appelle bientôt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je sens que e17 m'appelle bientôt  

 

Celui-là c'est aussi l'arlesienne depuis le temps qu'il est en développement.

----------

## Temet

"E17 forever"  :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Les réponses craignent un max :/ , c'est carrément hideux le coin blanc  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vais peut-être retourner sous XFce moi  :Rolling Eyes:  , dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un concurrent valable à XFce en Qt ^_^

----------

## Temet

Ca me rassure de ne pas être le seul à trouver ça horrible  :Wink: 

Merci les gars, je me sens moins seul face au mur des devs.

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un concurrent valable à XFce en Qt ^_^

 

Bah c'est ça d'avoir la majorité de devs Qt qui bossent sur un projet qui consiste à refaire la roue à chaque nouvelle version...   :Razz: 

oui oui troll à 2 cents ^^ (Ceci dit pour coder avec les 2 grosses lib (gtk/qt) je préfère gtk.)

----------

## Temet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Salut, 
> 
> Si vous voulez filer un coup de main pour les dernières améliorations avant la release de la 4.0 (ou juste jeter un petit coup d'oeil), il faut utiliser les bonnes sources (et faire beaucoup de compil !) pour ne pas faire de rapport de bugs sur des choses déjà corrigées ou non pertinentes. Comme tout ça évolue très vite, un petit malin à eu l'idée de proposer une image qemu de sa kde4-toujours-à-jour. Si vous n'avez pas qemu, je vous conseille plutôt d'installer VirtualBox et de télécharger l'image vbi ici. J'ai galéré comme pas possible avec qemu : il faut un gcc-3 mais le 3.4 fait des erreurs à la compil de qemu-softmmu et le 3.3 me fait des erreurs quand j'essaye de l'emerger. Tout va bien avec VirtualBox (j'ai installé la version binaire).
> 
> Donc, si vous voulez juste jeter un coup d'oeil aux dernières nouveautés KDE ou remplir quelques rapports de bug au moment où les devs ont besoin de retour utilisateurs, n'hésitez pas ! C'est rapide, pas besoin de graver un cd, d'emerger des tonnes de packages, juste 800 Mo à télécharger avec un torrent. Amusez-vous bien !

 

L'idée est bonne, mais quand je lance un update, j'ai un segfault au tiers du téléchargement des mises à jour.

Inutilisable donc :/

----------

## loopx

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Essaye en enlevant le USE python, chez moi ça a passé comme ça.

 

ca passe pas, mais j'ai une autre erreur maintenant   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Plom plom .. ca faisait un moment .

 Bon pour résumer = Kde 4.0 c'est vraiment hideux,lent,buggué et ca ressemble trop à un osx ou vista (grandes n'icones pour neuneux des yeux) ...

 A part ca vivement la 4.1   :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Il y a un point qui semble intéressant à propos de KDE4 ... à vérifier !

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/40628-kde4-linux-consommation-memoire.htm

----------

## loopx

Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca   :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca  

 

Non dans l'ensemble ce KDE4 semble bien  :Wink:  mais bon le coin blanc ca fait tache   :Rolling Eyes:  et les réponses des devs sont carrément pas "jouasse" © Kaamelott XD

----------

## titoucha

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca  

 

+1 je l'utilise tous les jours et je m'y suis bien habituer, même au coin blanc.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca   
> 
> +1 je l'utilise tous les jours et je m'y suis bien habituer, même au coin blanc.

 

C'est comme la soupe qu'ils passent à la radio. Au début on déteste, puis par la force des choses (lavages de cerveau pawaaa) on trouve ça bien. 

Tssss  :Wink:   [size=8]Ban là faut juste aimer le mix os-X/vista[/edit]

----------

## titoucha

Une version 3.97.0 vient de sortir, ça avance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   ...
> 
> Donc, si vous voulez juste jeter un coup d'oeil aux dernières nouveautés KDE ou remplir quelques rapports de bug au moment où les devs ont besoin de retour utilisateurs, n'hésitez pas ! C'est rapide, pas besoin de graver un cd, d'emerger des tonnes de packages, juste 800 Mo à télécharger avec un torrent. Amusez-vous bien ! 
> 
> L'idée est bonne, mais quand je lance un update, j'ai un segfault au tiers du téléchargement des mises à jour.
> ...

 

J'ai relancé la mise à jour à l'instant pour voir et tout est passé  :Wink: 

Merci Seth.

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca  

 

Je lis ta signature et je te pose donc la question  :Smile: 

utilises-tu kde4 avec compiz ? (je pense que ta signature parle de kde3 mais peut-être as tu essayé avec kde4  :Razz: )

----------

## Temet

Juste pour info.

Si vous utilisez Virtualbox, que vous faites la mise à jour et installez les guest-additions (surtout pour avoir du 1280*800) ... bah vous ne pourrez plus vous logguer.

Je vous donne le truc... bah la partoche system est minuscule ... et était remplie à 100%.

En virant le cache de apt (/var/cache/apt/archives), j'ai pu me relogguer... mais j'ai perdu une demie heure à trouver le problème.

Pour info la partoche system ne fait meme pas 1GO... Pour une image de test, j'aurais franchement pas fait une partoche séparée de 1.2GO pour le /home quoi...

----------

## _Seth_

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *_Seth_ wrote:*   ...
> 
> Donc, si vous voulez juste jeter un coup d'oeil aux dernières nouveautés KDE ou remplir quelques rapports de bug au moment où les devs ont besoin de retour utilisateurs, n'hésitez pas ! C'est rapide, pas besoin de graver un cd, d'emerger des tonnes de packages, juste 800 Mo à télécharger avec un torrent. Amusez-vous bien ! 
> 
> L'idée est bonne, mais quand je lance un update, j'ai un segfault au tiers du téléchargement des mises à jour.
> ...

 

De rien, désolé de pas être très réactif, ma dernière année de thèse s'annonce chargée et c'est du 4h de sommeil/nuit en ce moment. J'avais vraiment envie de jeter un coup d'oeil à KDE4 (je bavais devant les billets de KDE Dot News)et je ne pouvais pas me permettre de foutre le bordel sur ma machine. L'alternative de VirtualBox est sympa : j'ai testé KDE4, vu à quel point c'était moche et à quel point tu avais raison (pas utilisable avant la 4.1 voir 4.2) et j'ai pas perdu (trop) de temps  :Wink: 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Juste pour info.
> 
> Si vous utilisez Virtualbox, que vous faites la mise à jour et installez les guest-additions (surtout pour avoir du 1280*800) ... bah vous ne pourrez plus vous logguer. 

 

J'ai pas poussé aussi loin le schmilblick mais c'est bon de le savoir. Effectivement, l'image de test est un peu fait à la va vite, mais je trouve le principe sympatoche.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'étonne dans l'histoire, c'est que ça les étonne que des utilisateurs ne veulent pas de la zone blanche en quart de cercle qui polluent leur bureau. 

 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, c'est ignoble et la souplesse du bureau est vraiment... limitée (pour rester poli). Mais je suis bien certain que tout ça va évoluer. J'aime bien ce coté de KDE ou si ça te fais chier, tu codes ton patch et il peuvent l'intégrer, sans se prendre la tête avec des questions de "usability" et niveau du geek moyen qui utilise leur DE (toute référence à un DE existant ou ayant existé est purement fortuite)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca   
> 
> Je lis ta signature et je te pose donc la question 
> 
> utilises-tu kde4 avec compiz ? (je pense que ta signature parle de kde3 mais peut-être as tu essayé avec kde4 )

 

nop, j'ai pa testé avec kde4, c'et déjà assez chaud ainsi   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

En deux semaines je trouve que la stabilité à énormément progressé, je n'ai presque plus de plantées de plasma.

Par contre la configurabilité c'est pas encore ça j'espère qu'ils vont s'y attaquer.

----------

## Temet

J'ai vu dans l'image virtuelle que les effets composites sont activables et que l'outil de configuration est là.

Après, je ne peux pas tester dans une machine virtuelle (3D pas inside).

----------

## loopx

tiens, comment faites vous pour recompiler une version SVN ? Genre, vous reprennez tout les ebuilds en 9999 et relancer un merge ? ou alors y a un moyen plus soft ???

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise une liste avec les programmes à recompiler.

----------

## jhc_

<@Temet> : concernant le carré blanc moche et les bureaux qui changent avec la molette.

Franchement, pour des trucs aussi triviaux que cela, tu penses vraiment que personne ne va soumettre un patch, ou un qu'un autre dev va coder cela ? 

Le coup de la molette sur le bureau, par exemple, c'est tellement classique comme feature que cela me parait impossible à ne pas inclure, aprés qu'un dev dise qu'il a la flemme de le mettre par ce que lui trouve que cela sert à rien, ma fois au moins tu as la certitude que ce ne sera pas lui qui le fera. 

Aprés, même si c'est une release candidate cela reste une béta à mes yeux, et je n'attends pas du tout d'une telle version que ces features là soit implémentées. Et j'attendrais bien 5 mois de plus pour les avoir, si les 5 mois servent à peaufiner les libs. Je me contrefous de la configurabilité, si le truc comporte des fuites mémoires dans tout les coins ... 

</@Temet>

Le seul reproche que je peux faire, c'est que KDE donne comme nom RC a ses releases alors que tout le monde s'accorde à dire qu'il faudra attendre la 4.1 pour avoir un truc utilisable. Mais tout de même, si l'on se mets à la place des developpeurs, cela donne une sensation de progression qui n'est pas négligeable. 

Enfin, concernant le fait que kde réivente la roue, ma fois, c'est un peu réducteur, d'une part il y a pas mal de nouveautés sympatiques, et surtout un détail qui me sembles justifier une potentielle réinvention de la roue : et si les features que l'on veut ajouter ne peuvent être ajoutés de manière propre ? A moins d'avoir mis le nez dans les sources, cela relève plus du troll que de la remarque pertinente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'utilise une liste avec les programmes à recompiler.

 

tu pourrais nous faire part de ta liste   :Laughing:   :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Moi je le trouve pas si hideu que ca   
> 
> Je lis ta signature et je te pose donc la question 
> 
> utilises-tu kde4 avec compiz ? (je pense que ta signature parle de kde3 mais peut-être as tu essayé avec kde4 ) 
> ...

 

dommage   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

[hs]J'aime beaucoup le principe de s'inscrire juste pour en foutre sur la gueule d'un membre avec qui t'as jamais eu l'occasion de "discuter-sens-large"[/hs]

----------

## titoucha

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'utilise une liste avec les programmes à recompiler. 
> 
> tu pourrais nous faire part de ta liste   

 

Je suis parti de cette liste, elle est spéciale car il y a un paquet par ligne c'est pour pouvoir facilement le masquer.

http://berniyh.net/build_script

----------

## jhc_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> [hs]J'aime beaucoup le principe de s'inscrire juste pour en foutre sur la gueule d'un membre avec qui t'as jamais eu l'occasion de "discuter-sens-large"[/hs]

 

"Foutre sur la gueule", j'ai l'impression que tu te braques un peu. 

Concernant le fait que je vienne de m'inscrire, tu voulais que je fasse comment, que j'aille poster une dizaine de "lol kde say bien" avant d'avoir le droit de réagir  :Very Happy:  ?

Allez, je vais cloturer mon compte, c'était une mauvaise idée.

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   J'utilise une liste avec les programmes à recompiler. 
> 
> tu pourrais nous faire part de ta liste    
> 
> Je suis parti de cette liste, elle est spéciale car il y a un paquet par ligne c'est pour pouvoir facilement le masquer.
> ...

 Il existe aussi un script qui à l'air sympa sur "Unsupported Software" : update-live-ebuilds.

 *jhc_ wrote:*   

> Franchement, pour des trucs aussi triviaux que cela, tu penses vraiment que personne ne va soumettre un patch, ou un qu'un autre dev va coder cela ?
> 
> [snip]
> 
> et si les features que l'on veut ajouter ne peuvent être ajoutés de manière propre ? A moins d'avoir mis le nez dans les sources, cela relève plus du troll que de la remarque pertinente 

   :Rolling Eyes: 

D'un côté c'est facile et de l'autre pas forcément ... Je ne code quasiment rien (enfin tout ce qui est bas niveau me passe au dessus de la tête) donc je ne me prononcerai pas sur la difficulté de modifier une feature (ou d'en ajouter une). Le fait est que cette feature existe dans la version précédente et qu'elle semble appréciée des utilisateurs. Cela devrait inciter les devs à l'inclure dans la nouvelle version (et comme elle est déjà codée, c'est "juste de l'adaptation/mise à jour non ?). Maintenant, ils ont peut-être d'autres chats à fouetter mais disons que le ton employé pour la réponse est un peu limite. Enfin connaissant un peu Temet par le biais de ce forum, je pense que le ton a du monter assez vite ( :Rolling Eyes: ) ...

En tout cas, j'espère te voir encore sur le forum pour d'autres contributions/questions intéressantes.

Enjoy !

----------

## Temet

Mon premier message sur le blog du dev:

 *Quote:*   

> Dear Aaron,
> 
> I have a simple question, that has maybe been already asked before, so excuse me if it's the case.
> 
> At the beginning, I though that configuring Plasma with the top-right zone was for beta version, development... but not final version.
> ...

 

Mon deuxième:

 *Quote:*   

> Aaron, concerning the top-right zone for configuring plasma. I agree on the fact that you see it much more easily than a right click. But don't forget that all users won't be newbies and even major part will be KDE 3.5 users at the begining.
> 
> I have no icon on my background (and I'm certainly not the only one), if there's no possibility to hide this zone, I have to say that I will never use KDE 4! I have used KDE 1, 2 and 3... very happy. But I pay attention to the look of my desk and can't let this disfigure (hope it's right in English) my background!
> 
> And my feeling about the mouse wheel on background to change desktop is that I'm using it every day...
> ...

 

Et le mail que j'ai envoyé perso à un autre dev pour justement que ça ne vire pas au règlement de compte:

 *Quote:*   

> Hello xxxxx,
> 
> I let a comment on Aaron's blog which is obviously not appreciated.
> 
> So, I answer you directly, I don't want to be the "always unhappy guy"...
> ...

 

... j'ai pas eu l'impression de m'emporter.

EDIT : quand j'écris que je ne discuterai plus de mes impressions sur KDE 4, c'est avec les devs.

Avec vous, ce sera toujours avec plaisir  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Sauriez-vous où je peux trouver l'ebuild de koffice svn, svp ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Voici mon ebuild pour Koffice, mais pour l'instant je n'arrives pas à le compiler.

koffice-9999.4

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-office/koffice/koffice-1.6.3.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/06/08 17:18:28 carlo Exp $

NEED_KDE="svn"

inherit kde4svn kde4-base cmake-utils subversion eutils flag-o-matic

RV="${PV}"

MY_P="koffice-${RV}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

DESCRIPTION="KOffice is an integrated office suite for KDE, the K Desktop Environment."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.koffice.org/"

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/koffice"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS=""

IUSE="boost crypt doc gsl mysql opengl pdf postgres"

# FIXME: Add graphicsmaigkc dep to the tree

RDEPEND=">=media-libs/freetype-2

   media-libs/fontconfig

   media-libs/libart_lgpl

   dev-libs/libxml2

   dev-libs/libxslt

   dev-cpp/eigen

   sci-mathematics/gmm

   sys-libs/readline

   kde-base/qimageblitz

   boost? ( dev-libs/boost )

   crypt? ( >=app-crypt/qca-2 )

   gsl? ( sci-libs/gsl )

   pdf? ( >=app-text/poppler-0.5.4 >=app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 )

   mysql? ( virtual/mysql )

   postgres? ( <dev-libs/libpqxx-2.6.9 )

   virtual/python

   dev-lang/ruby

   >=app-text/wv2-0.1.9

   >=app-text/libwpd-0.8.2

   >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5

   >=media-libs/lcms-1.15

   media-libs/tiff

   media-libs/jpeg

   >=media-libs/openexr-1.2.2-r2

   media-libs/libpng

   >=media-libs/libexif-0.6.13-r1

   media-gfx/exiv2

   opengl? ( virtual/opengl virtual/glu media-libs/glew )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   doc? ( app-doc/doxygen )"

# add blockers on split packages derived from this one

for x in $(get-child-packages ${CATEGORY}/${PN}); do

   DEPEND="${DEPEND} !${x}"

   RDEPEND="${RDEPEND} !${x}"

done

# TODO: kword sql plugin needs Qt compiled with sql support

# the dependency on python is needed for scripting support in kexi

# and for kivio/kiviopart/kiviosdk.

pkg_setup() {

   use opengl && if ! built_with_use =x11-libs/qt-4* opengl ; then

      eerror "You need to build x11-libs/qt with opengl use flag enabled."

      die

   fi

   if use pdf && ! built_with_use app-text/poppler-bindings qt4; then

      eerror "This package requires app-text/poppler-bindings compiled with Qt 4.x support."

      die "Please reemerge app-text/poppler-bindings with USE=\"qt4\"."

   fi

   kde4-base_pkg_setup

}

src_compile() {

   # FIXME: There are more options available to control dependency checking. Is our intention to give more freedom to the user or not?

   mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs}

      $(cmake-utils_use_with boost Boost)

      $(cmake-utils_use_with gsl GSL)

      $(cmake-utils_use_with opengl OpenGL)

      $(cmake-utils_use_with pdf PopplerQt4)

      $(cmake-utils_use_with crypt QCA2)"

   if use crypt; then

      mycmakeargs="${mycmakeargs} -DQCA2_LIBRARIES=/usr/$(get_libdir)/libqca-2.so"

   fi

   kde4-base_src_compile

   if use doc; then

      make apidox || die

   fi

}

src_install() {

   kde4-base_src_install

   if use doc; then

      make DESTDIR="${D}" install-apidox || die

   fi

   dodoc changes-*

}
```

----------

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Depuis quelques jours, je rencontre avec tous les ebuilds svn un problème :

J'ai le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> (masked by: missing keyword, invalid: SLOT is undefined)

 

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est de rajouter sur chaque ebuild le slot.

Y-a-til plus simple ?

Merci

----------

## titoucha

As-tu mis à jour l'overlay ? car je n'ai pas ça par contre j'ai plusieurs paquets qui ne se compilent plus.   :Confused: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> As-tu mis à jour l'overlay ? car je n'ai pas ça par contre j'ai plusieurs paquets qui ne se compilent plus.  

 Oui, justement.

J'ai même kdenetwork-9999.4, qui as besoin de plasma-3.97.0

Je vais essayer de tout renettoyer, pr voir

----------

## titoucha

J'ai un problème gênant avec kmenuedit, si je crée une nouvelle entrée et que je sauve et bien la sauvegarde ne se fait pas en plus je ne sais pas dans quel fichier il sauvegarde les données.

J'ai testé la solution donnée par @ghoti dans ce fil, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------

